# Pros and Cons of grazing muzzles



## Horse-Rider (25 January 2011)

I was wondering what you think / your ideas on grazing muzzles as i recently moved yards which has excellent grazing. I am worried about turning out in the summer and don't want my cob developing laminitis  
I have always said they are cruel but now i am in need of it i really don't know what to believe.

Any help/ opinions would be great


----------



## asmp (25 January 2011)

Always better to be safe than sorry.  Having had a horse that got laminitus I'm now extremely careful - why not get one of the cheap Shires ones and see how he gets on with it?  I'm sure your horse will be much happier out wearing one rather than kept in or restricted to a small area.


----------



## MontyAndMollyy (25 January 2011)

In my opinion its crueller to let a horse develop lamintis that to put a grazing muzzle on. Plus there are different types you can research that allow different amounts of grass per mouthful! 
Some horses however do not take to them and become grumpy or agitated with the muzzle on, but most get used to it within the first hour and just continue trying to eat. 
So if you think your horse is at a real risk of developing lamintis then it is probably better and safer to have a grazing muzzle rather that restricted/no turn out which i would say is probably crueller!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (26 January 2011)

They are better than being dead, if thats what it takes then my horse wears his, it has been customised.  He is 32.  I use the shires ones

If you want any tips on customising let me know !


----------



## vicksey (26 January 2011)

My horse has a muzzle on every summer. I hate putting it on him, but like others have said its better than a lami or dead horse. I monitor my cobs weight carefully all year and this way he can have a really healthy diet without having to cut it down a various points of the year.  

He has the muzzle on till the grass has gone down, and when we move fields and the grass is lush the muzzel goes back on. He stays in over night (with soaked hay) until the grass is well and truely down!

I know it looks awful but if you introduce them correctly to the horse they will accept it fine.


----------



## monte1 (26 January 2011)

I never used to like them at all, but, after trying to manage the weight of a very laminitic prone pony who didnt like being left in the stable or in a small area on his own,  we gave it a try, it worked perfectly and he had the freedom of the whole field with his friends and we had a nice slim fit pony, yes, i agree, not every horse takes to them and you have to be careful they dont rub etc, I also think it can depend how you introduce them, as well. 
Last spring after moving to a new yard with 24/7 turnout, I also got one for my horse,as he gets hates restricted area grazing and starts playing up, he wore it all summer with no problems,  he accepted the muzzle really well, luckily!!  and I will continue to use it this summer. overall if it works for you and your horse, then I think they are a great idea!


----------



## batty100 (26 January 2011)

I have two ponies, both unfortunately very prone to laminitis and they only go out into a 10-acre field for a few hours a day with a shires grazing muzzle, even in mid-winter.  Because they associate the muzzles with going out/fun, they will happily lower their heads into them in order to be done up.  I have to say though, their muzzles are a size larger than they need to avoid being rubbed on the sides of their face (ie: 12.2hh pony in cob and exmoor in full).  This way they can be more social with the others, have a greater space to move around in, stay out longer and not be in a mud bath.


----------



## Potato! (26 January 2011)

My mare has managed to get hers off in about 10 minutes. I have tried everything but can't get her to keep one on.


----------



## christi (26 January 2011)

i use the greenguard grazing muzzle on my horse , she wears it from March to September , from  7.00am to 9.00 pm , its taken off when she comes in at night , better to be safe than sorry i say .


----------



## MileAMinute (26 January 2011)

I'm looking to get my Section A a muzzle, he did have a Shires one but it rubbed him too much. Am looking to get a Greenguard one ready for the impending summer grass!


----------



## Honey08 (26 January 2011)

I used them on our four without any problems.  We have far too much grazing, and one got laminitus last winter, which we managed to shift, but I honestly think that she would have died without a muzzle over summer.  We brought them in at night, and so they got a rest from them.  Not sure how I'd feel about them having them on 24/7, although my friend does, and she's a vet.  They kept the horses looking the best they've ever looked over the summer - much better than elec fencing, which just gives you a horse that is bored of being on a starvation paddock.  With the muzzles they can still wander larger areas, picking, and are happy.  I've got to have an op this summer, so the horses could do with living out, so I may do muzzles by day, and a elec fenced smaller field at night without muzzles...


----------



## threeponies (27 January 2011)

I muzzle my Highland mare every year, she has a customized Greenguard muzzle. She makes faces for the first few days getting it on, but she soon stops it.  The way I see it, if she didn't wear it she would have to spend most of her time stabled, away from her friends, not being part of a herd and missing out on herd contact, grooming etc.  She has only ever got it off once (my fault!) and is very easy to catch with it on because she thinks I'm going to take it off. With it on, she is out most of the time, with the herd being a horse, with the added bonus of it keeping her weight down. You have to do what is best for the welfare of your horse.


----------



## Sarah2207 (27 January 2011)

I put a muzzle on our shetland x last year during the day from about April-July and then again in September. She hates being either in or in a smaller paddock on her own, would much rather be out with her friends!


----------



## Lotty (27 January 2011)

My mare wears the greenguard grazing muzzle with the greenguard halter and she's in at night on soaked hay.


----------



## PennyJ (27 January 2011)

I don't like them, but consider them necessary with my native ponies.  One mare happily wears hers no problem at all.  she needs to as she is an escape artist and will jump out if the grass has run out.  With her muzzle on, its one less thing to worry about as she can't completely stuff herself.  My gelding on the other hand absolutely hates his muzzle (you have to chase him round the stable to put it on) and he would much prefer to be in a very restricted patch of grass or confined to his stable rather than wear it.  

Where they rub, we put on bits of duct tape over some sort of padding to stop it happening again.  They don't look pretty, but do the job.  Also tape up the velcro which stops them from getting the muzzles off themselves.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (28 January 2011)

batty100 said:



			I have two ponies, both unfortunately very prone to laminitis and they only go out into a 10-acre field for a few hours a day with a shires grazing muzzle, even in mid-winter.  Because they associate the muzzles with going out/fun, they will happily lower their heads into them in order to be done up.  I have to say though, their muzzles are a size larger than they need to avoid being rubbed on the sides of their face (ie: 12.2hh pony in cob and exmoor in full).  This way they can be more social with the others, have a greater space to move around in, stay out longer and not be in a mud bath.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from other customising, I've lined the rim of my horse's muzzle with a sheepskin noseband which I cut in half lengthways so its not too thick, then I attach it with spur straps or shoe string, you can do the front, back or all of it, my horse never gets any rubs


----------



## NOISYGIRL (28 January 2011)

burness_21 said:



			My mare has managed to get hers off in about 10 minutes. I have tried everything but can't get her to keep one on.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll upload the picks of my muzzle on the weekend for you all to see the customisation I had to do so that my old by doesn't get his off !

You need to be armed with a greenguard HEADCOLLAR not the muzzle, there are pieces of the headcollar I use in the process ha ha

My horse hated the greenguard one, and managed to move it anyway and guts as much as he liked, I also tried the newer shape one and it rubbed his pink nose raw


----------



## NOISYGIRL (28 January 2011)

PennyJ said:



			I don't like them, but consider them necessary with my native ponies.  One mare happily wears hers no problem at all.  she needs to as she is an escape artist and will jump out if the grass has run out.  With her muzzle on, its one less thing to worry about as she can't completely stuff herself.  My gelding on the other hand absolutely hates his muzzle (you have to chase him round the stable to put it on) and he would much prefer to be in a very restricted patch of grass or confined to his stable rather than wear it.  

Where they rub, we put on bits of duct tape over some sort of padding to stop it happening again.  They don't look pretty, but do the job.  Also tape up the velcro which stops them from getting the muzzles off themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I put a piece of carrot in the bottom of mine every time he has it on, he dips his head into it to have it on he's so good, he's most miffed if I've forgotten to put the carrot in !


----------



## vicksey (28 January 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			I put a piece of carrot in the bottom of mine every time he has it on, he dips his head into it to have it on he's so good, he's most miffed if I've forgotten to put the carrot in !
		
Click to expand...

This is what I do and my pony accepted the muzzle fine, obviously would prefer to be without it, but accepts it.


----------



## maybedaisy (29 January 2011)

I have the Best Friend Muzzles and my mare has it on overnight in the summer and is stabled during the day. I don't like it but she gets used to it. I think I hate it more than she does. I always put carrot or apple in it and she sticks her head straight in.

She did completely trash one last year, half of it is still missing ! However I have fortunately bought some more from ebay. 

I used the sheepskin padding sold to fit the muzzles. It rubs the hair under her chin but thats it.

Much better than having her ill or in 24/7. She is an eating machine and would get fat in a car park.


----------



## 0ldmare (29 January 2011)

My mare refused to even try to graze in hers. She just stood there all day with a disapproving look on her face - you know the one, head very high, ears back and didn't move from where I left her ALL DAY. I tried feeding grass up through the holes, put a bit of carrot in it, but she would sooner starve. Mind you she won't wear a fly mask either. Again she stands stock still and says she's blind. She is a strong minded old cuss, when she decides she doesn't like something you really have a struggle...
.


----------



## DanMurphy (29 January 2011)

I would only leave a grazing muzzle on for a limited time period eg. 2 hours daily.   At least this would restrict the amount of grass consumed in that time.   My pony always looked unhappy and frustrated when wearing one, so I just use electric fencing to reduce grazing intake now.   When a grazing muzzle was used, I stitched fleece to the noseband area to provide comfort and padding, as they can rub the nose area.


----------



## Chumsmum (30 January 2011)

0ldmare said:



			My mare refused to even try to graze in hers. She just stood there all day with a disapproving look on her face - you know the one, head very high, ears back and didn't move from where I left her ALL DAY. I tried feeding grass up through the holes, put a bit of carrot in it, but she would sooner starve. Mind you she won't wear a fly mask either. Again she stands stock still and says she's blind. She is a strong minded old cuss, when she decides she doesn't like something you really have a struggle...
.
		
Click to expand...

My old pony was similar, I tried it for a week and he just stood at the gate all day, refusing to even try to eat.  I tried feeding grass/carrots through it but no good so I gave up.

He fine with a flymask 

However if you have a horse that accepts them they are great, no need for the miles of electric fencing that I have..


----------



## ScarlettLady (31 January 2011)

My boy was rubbed by the shires one with added sheepskin round the noseband and straps, think it just didn't fit him very well. I'll be trying the green guard one this spring/summer i think although they're much more expensive


----------

